# Computer powers up but it doesn't boot!!!



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

I've a huge prob and I hope some of you could assist me in solving it. 

My old mother board stopped working so I decided to do a system upgrade, therefore I got this New motherboard, (ASRock), and a processor, Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz. I plugged in everything 'correctly', I press the power button, the power comes to the motherboard and all the other components, but the monitor gives out "No signal". The graphics card is onboard. I have done all the following, so far :

1. Plugged in only the motherboard, processor, RAM and the onboard grpahics card, still got no signal. SO i plugged in this spare graphics card I had (i know it works) still the same problem.
2. I removed the motherboard and placed it on a wooden table and connected all the parts in 1. again, still no luck!. 
3. I removed the processor, heat sink and seated them back in. Still nothing.

These are the items that I have checked and sure that they're working : 

Processor (because its new)
Motherboard( because its new again)
DDR RAM 
Power Supply,
Hard Disk
Monitor

I dont know what could be wrong, it doesn't give any beep codes. The power comes on but there is nothing on the screen. oh yeh....I forgot to mention, after installing the components it powered up only once and I was about to install the OS, then it blackout again, but fans were still working . 

If any of you could help me to solve this problem, I will truly appreciate it, I've been ttroubleshooting probs with computers but this the first time I ever came across something like this....please help!. :4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:
Reset BIOS (if you haven't done that).
What power supply do you have?
What is the motherboard model?


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey...
thanks for paying attention...

How do i reset my bios? 
I can't see anything on my monitor (monitor is working fine with other comps)

I've an ATX power supply...400W. 

motherboard model is : ASRock 77i565G


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To reset BIOS:
Unplug the computer from the wall.
Remove the "coin-like" lithium battery on the motherboard for at least a couple of minutes - then put it back.
Start the computer. If you get a "picture" it will say "Cmos checksum error" or something similar. Enter BIOS (tap Del, Esc, or F2) and load Setup defaults, save and exit BIOS.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

i did reset the bios....( i knew it as clearing the CMOS...didn't know they were related...) a little thick headed sometimes ...

but seriously..i could blame everything on the mobo...bbut its brand new!


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

forgot to mention: 

resetting the bios didn't work. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you sure the power supply is OK? Do you have another you can try?
Try reseating the RAM again.
What RAM do you have (make/model)? Have you checked the motherboard manual for RAM compatibility?


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

i know the power supply is working. I did try with another one...but still i got the same results. 

I tried reseating the RAM, its DDR 333 , and it is compatible with the motherboard.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I assume you've double checked all power connections. You seem to have covered everything else That, IMHO, means a bad motherboard.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

I have checked all power supplies. They're all fitted well....still...same results

I guess like u said, it must be the motherboard, i just bought it brand new, maybe a factory defect? Coz i know i didnt do anything wrong, I've installed motherboards before but never came across a problem like this...well its a good experience to remember...I've to change the motherboard now...arghhh hopefully they will give me anew one....

thanks for the help elenes...

if anybody else got anything to say...will most appreciate it...

thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck! Please post back and tell us about the outcome.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

I will


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

each time you disturb the cpu h/sink you have to clean it off and apply new paste
what brand is the psu if it came out of an old computer it is unlikely to be good enough to run the p4
the numbr you posted for the asrock m/b brings up no results have you posted the right id number


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think Ticktock got the numbers/letters mixed up: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775i65G&s=775


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu needs to put out 18amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry i did get the numbers mixed up the motherboard is as Eneles have found out : ASRock *775i65G*

The PSU is also quite new, (not more than 6months old, and as i said before, I tried with another PSU. Still gave me the same results)

How do i know if the PSU is putting 18amps on the 12V line? Another thing, if the prob. is with the PSU, how come the computer started up just once? then when I was about to install the OS it restarted and since then, it stayed in the same situation as I described in my first thread.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There's a label on the PSU (inside the case) where you can see the wattage, amperes etc.
It could be that the PSU had just enough power to start the system once. Power supplies can be very sensitive to overload.
If you have more than one stick of RAM - try starting with 1 stick at a time.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

Omega Model: 500ATX
500W power. The PSU put out 23A on the 12V+ line. 
I have only 1 stick of RAM, and I have removed everything else which is not required, such as the graphics card (i'm using the onboard one, but I did try with several other graphics card...with no success) 

I tried starting the system with the minumum requirements, those are the CPU + RAM + onboard graphics...still nothing!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you have a bad mobo - but try starting without RAM. The computer should beep when you do that.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

tried that, no beeps, but I know the speaker is working coz it beeps when I put the old mobo, with the old CPU. Its as if the mobo is in a coma...not wanting to wake up from its dormant mode...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What happens (if anything) when you press the power button? Fans spinning, lights etc...


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

like i said in my first msg. The fans are running, i can feel the hard drive spinning, the optical device gets its power (notice the green light). But thats it....monitor displays NO SIGNAL....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't see any other solution than to send the motherboard back.


----------



## Ticktock (Aug 3, 2007)

its very uncommon for a motherboard to have a factory defect, right? THe thing I can't figure out is how it came ON only once. 

Anyways Nicholas? thanks for the time you spent regarding my prob. Its a great job u guys are doing!


----------



## peterdmar (Sep 24, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem with my Asrock 775i65G Rev 2 motherboard. This motherboards is very choosy on power supplies perhaps because of a poor design on the part of Asrock. I went out and bought a second identical motherboard and the result was exactly the same with the second one. When I tried my better power supply, the Antec True Power Trio 430 W power supply it will not post or boot at all. Yet this power supply works on the previous motherboard. Next I tried my older spare 250 W Sparkie FSP250-60ATV, the computer was able to post and boot normally. My initial thought was the Antec lacks the white wire that carries the -5 V on the main terminal. So I decided to add -5 V to the Antec power supply tapping off the -12 V utilizing a three terminal negative voltage regulator. After this modification, it still doesn't work so that wasn't the problem. It appears that this motherboard doesn't function with a high quality power supply somehow. So presently I'm stuck using this older Sparkie FSP250-60ATV power supply. So far the computer runs fine on this power supply. I'm running this motherboard with a dual core Pentium E5300 running at 2.8 GHz. The bios was updated to version 3.22 that supports the dual core 45 nm Wolfdale core.


----------

